
Ask HN: How to insulate an iPad in warm environments? - kords
Hi,<p>I have to perform a live stream with an iPad(latest models) in a very warm environment (temperature is 120F&#x2F;48C). Duration of the live stream would be around 2 hours. According to Apple, recommended temperature range for iPads is between 32F-95F&#x2F;0C-35C.<p>Has anyone tried to do some custom thermal insulation for iPads or other similar devices? I&#x27;m also thinking the color is important; so gold or silver would probably perform better than space gray. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thank you!
======
liamwestray
It’s going to crash. Lived in similar conditions (desert), and no iPad or
iPhone can handle streaming in ambient temps of 110+ F.

You will need to cool the device down, there’s no way to avoid that. Either
put it inside a cool environment or attach a massive heat sink/cooler to it.

------
mosselman
Insulation wouldn’t help since the iPad generates heat. Unless you mean
something else by “insulation” than what I am thinking.

Active cooling would be the way to go, but beware of the noise fans will
create in the mic.

